# Irish spring type scent?



## pixybratt (Sep 26, 2009)

ok my son like Irish spring soap I guess the scent, and I'm pretty sure only because the word Irish is in the name.. Any there is something in that so that makes my hurt even if the soap just touches mine. So does anyone know what i can uses that is close to the same scent?

Thanks

StacyRose


----------



## JenniferSews (Sep 26, 2009)

I bought and have used this-
http://southerngardenscents.com/index.p ... cts_id=157

and it smells a bit like Irish Spring to me.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 29, 2009)

I just got a bottle of Irish Spring (type) from Sweet Cakes.  Haven't used it yet, but it smells like Irish Spring soap to me.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 29, 2009)

i'd suggest pure rain from WSP;  it's a dupe of lever 2000's bodywash


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh yeah!  That'd be a good one.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 3, 2009)

oh my gosh, i just made "bonsai" from aroma havens clearance rack, smells just like irish spring that i remember!


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone I know I'll end up trying each one lol


----------

